# Stream for $79.99 plus $5.99 shipping



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Linkie


> Fry's Electronics offers the TiVo Stream HDTV Broadcaster, model no. TCDA94000, for an in-cart price of $79.99 plus $5.99 for shipping. (Free in-store pickup is also available.) That's $24 under our November mention and the lowest total price we could find by $43. Sales tax is added where applicable. This device allows you to stream content wirelessly from a TiVo DVR to an Apple iPad, iPhone, or iPod touch, or to wirelessly transfer shows to those devices for later viewing.


----------



## Michael-DVC (Sep 19, 2010)

P42 said:


> Linkie


Thank you! Ordered one and picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ARGH. Even though I used BB gift cards to get mine, that's still over 1/3 off what I paid for mine!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mattack said:


> ARGH. Even though I used BB gift cards to get mine, that's still over 1/3 off what I paid for mine!


Early adopter tax.


----------



## BrooklynBlueEyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Anyone have any valid links to a low price as this one expired?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I placed my order back on April 7th. Didn't do much good as it's STILL backordered:


> Dear ......,
> Thank you for your order #...........
> 
> We apologize but the item(s) you ordered are still out of stock
> ...


Anyone else order one and get stuck backordered?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

FINALLY got mine yesterday. Haven't hooked it up yet though as my Premiere isn't yet connected either.


----------

